# Water Pump Question...



## dkaywallace (May 12, 2006)

The last time that we dry camped...we would have the water in the sink running and the water pump would kick on and off the whole time. The faucet was wide open and it still did that...on and off on and off. I don't recall on the shower but I do remember my son getting very hot water while he was trying to take a shower...the water was adjusted then it would get very hot all of a sudden. Not sure what the deal is with the water pump...it is a new 2007 26RS...any ideas?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Normal operation. The only way to change that would be to put an accumulator in with a very large capacity. That isn't practical, nor would it fit.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dkaywallace,

There is a pressure sensitivity screw on the top of the pump that may need adjusting. The pump should be running whenever you have a faucet open, but it should be steady, not cycling on or off during that time. If you adjust too far the other way, the pump will cycle on and off when the water is not running, which is just as bad, so you need to hit that sweet spot.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dkaywallace (May 12, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> dkaywallace,
> 
> There is a pressure sensitivity screw on the top of the pump that may need adjusting. The pump should be running whenever you have a faucet open, but it should be steady, not cycling on or off during that time. If you adjust too far the other way, the pump will cycle on and off when the water is not running, which is just as bad, so you need to hit that sweet spot.
> 
> ...


Yea...that is what I thought is that it should just run steady instead of on and off. I will have the husband check that out. Thanks!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> dkaywallace,
> 
> There is a pressure sensitivity screw on the top of the pump that may need adjusting. The pump should be running whenever you have a faucet open, but it should be steady, not cycling on or off during that time. If you adjust too far the other way, the pump will cycle on and off when the water is not running, which is just as bad, so you need to hit that sweet spot.
> 
> ...


I don't really want to disagree with the Professor here (or is that The Skipper?), but usually with a single faucet on, the pump will cycle. Like NJMikeC said, you would need an accumulator (or one of those new variable speed pumps) to stop the cycling. When running the shower, on the other hand, there is a higher flow rate, and the pump will run continuous.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> I don't really want to disagree with the Professor here (or is that The Skipper?), but usually with a single faucet on, the pump will cycle.


Bob,

Disagreement is always welcome here!







I can only comment from my own experience on this, but in the year and a half that I have owned my Outback, the pump has never cycled when a faucet was open. It has always run steady. I dunno, maybe I'm just lucky?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't really want to disagree with the Professor here (or is that The Skipper?), but usually with a single faucet on, the pump will cycle.


Bob,

Disagreement is always welcome here!







I can only comment from my own experience on this, but in the year and a half that I have owned my Outback, the pump has never cycled when a faucet was open. It has always run steady. I dunno, maybe I'm just lucky?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Or possibly a lower restriction faucet, or your pump could be set to a lower pressure.









Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My factory water pump, and the cool new one I replaced it with both run steady when a tap is opened.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mine has always run continuously with an open faucet








hope you figure out the problem


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

dkaywallace said:


> The last time that we dry camped...we would have the water in the sink running and the water pump would kick on and off the whole time. The faucet was wide open and it still did that...on and off on and off. I don't recall on the shower but I do remember my son getting very hot water while he was trying to take a shower...the water was adjusted then it would get very hot all of a sudden. Not sure what the deal is with the water pump...it is a new 2007 26RS...any ideas?


If it is cycling like that, this may be the reason you get surges of hot water. The water in our camper
is VERY hot. I would not allow my youngest daughter to use the shower without supervision.

MaeJae


----------



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

My pump pulsated on and off a lot,







but I found the directions for the pump and located a screw adjustment on the pump







and turned on the faucet and adjusted the screw until it ran without going on and off.







Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I to have adjusted the screw on the pump to stop the cycling. it now runs when the tap is open.

Angelo


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

As long as you are getting good flow it's not a problem. A strong pump will do this but a weak pump will run all the time just trying to keep up.


----------

